# grace



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

sessant'anni 60.
un mito
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lR3-xAE9R4


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgMn2OJmx3w&feature=related


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

mi ha sempre fatto cagare molle


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

che tred zzzzz
molzzzzzzzzzz
intersss  zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> che tred zzzzz
> molzzzzzzzzzz
> intersss zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


 
donna


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

sono contenta che vi piaccia , amiche!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

non hai niente sugli oliver onions, orzowai??


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> non hai niente sugli oliver onions, orzowai??


 finti or ora, spiace molto


----------



## ranatan (21 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sessant'anni 60.
> un mito
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lR3-xAE9R4
> 
> ...


E' troppo mascolina!


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

che loffia


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

Ranatan ha detto:


> E' troppo mascolina!


è femminilmente androgina.e poi non è nemmeno terrena
passatemi ringhio, per favore


----------



## brugola (21 Aprile 2009)

fa schifo al chezz.
e non discutere


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> fa schifo al chezz.
> e non discutere


 tanti bacini e bacetti anch'io , dolce amica!


----------



## oscuro (21 Aprile 2009)

*.....*

Ho un ricordo molto nitido....la pubblicità dellla citroen cx.....con la sua canzone sleave to the rithym...fantastica!!


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho un ricordo molto nitido....la pubblicità dellla citroen cx.....con la sua canzone sleave to the rithym...fantastica!!


 http://www.wikio.it/video/804683


----------



## Old Anna A (21 Aprile 2009)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ho un ricordo molto nitido....la pubblicità dellla citroen cx.....con la sua canzone* sleave to the rithym*...fantastica!!


voce fantastica.


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> voce fantastica.


bah...comunque roito..


----------



## Old reale (21 Aprile 2009)

non trovo su youtube un bellissimo video di un talk-show televisivo americano a cui ha parteciopato ubriaca o drogata. ad un certo punto ha cominciato a menare il conduttore


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

reale ha detto:


> non trovo su youtube un bellissimo video di un talk-show televisivo americano a cui ha parteciopato ubriaca o drogata. ad un certo punto ha cominciato a menare il conduttore


 se inviti una pantera qualche rischio devi pur correrlo 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non ci formalizziamo per così poco


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sessant'anni 60.
> un mito
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lR3-xAE9R4
> 
> ...


non ti si puo' guardà.


----------



## Old reale (21 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se inviti una pantera qualche rischio devi pur correrlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ma infatti mica mi formalizzo...la pantera ok...ma se possibile eviterei di andare in un talk-show strafatta o ubriaca persa....
e anche qui è sempre pantera, ma mi pare che non è che graffi...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeUwIRNn2aA


----------



## Minerva (21 Aprile 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> non ti si puo' guardà.


 eretici


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Aprile 2009)

effettivamente riguardandola era particolare...
ben vengano quelle che si distinguono così, un po' troppo aggressiva per i miei gusti ma sicuramente particolare


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sessant'anni 60.
> un mito
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lR3-xAE9R4
> 
> ...


 conosci il film?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFTvJVHnbAs&translated=1


----------



## Lettrice (22 Aprile 2009)

Favolosa! Tra l'altro la sua immagine androgina e' piu' attuale che mai...


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> conosci il film?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFTvJVHnbAs&translated=1


 certo; perfetto per lei.
come in bersaglio mobile
http://www.film.tv.it/gallery.php/film/7921/3/agente-007-bersaglio-mobile/


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> se inviti una pantera qualche rischio devi pur correrlo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


una pantera non perde le staffe.
Di bello ed elegante ha solo il nome secondo me.


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> *una pantera non perde le staffe.*
> Di bello ed elegante ha solo il nome secondo me.


veramente mi risulta il contrario


----------



## brugola (22 Aprile 2009)

ah ti risulta così?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Aprile 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ah ti risulta così?


ne ha conosciute tante...


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ne ha conosciute tante...


 ma se ne porto una al guinzaglio


----------



## Iris (22 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se ne porto una al guinzaglio


chiamala grace.


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

Iris ha detto:


> chiamala grace.


 la chiamo come mi pare e non mi rovinare il mio treddino su questa stupenda artista
sciò


----------



## Nobody (22 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo; perfetto per lei.
> come in bersaglio mobile
> http://www.film.tv.it/gallery.php/film/7921/3/agente-007-bersaglio-mobile/


 Non l'ho vista in Bersaglio Mobile, perchè non riesco a vedere i film di 007... solo i primi con Sean Connery. Però è vero, Vamp era perfetto per lei.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*..........*



oscuro ha detto:


> Ho un ricordo molto nitido....la pubblicità dellla citroen cx.....con la sua canzone sleave to the rithym...fantastica!!


Grande brano, quoto. Peccato che sia servito ad una pubblicità


----------



## Minerva (22 Aprile 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Grande brano, quoto. Peccato che sia servito ad una pubblicità


 è una forma di comunicazione che se fatta bene ha il suovalore artistico. ci sono pubblicità bellissime ed estremamente godibili


----------



## Old Rocknroll (22 Aprile 2009)

*..........*



Minerva ha detto:


> è una forma di comunicazione che se fatta bene ha il suovalore artistico. ci sono pubblicità bellissime ed estremamente godibili


E' vero, sono io stupidamente prevenuto sul (presunto) disvalore artistico dei commercials. Tornando alla Pantera, a me piaceva molto anche fisicamente .... mooooooooooolto sexy perché moooooooooolto partiolare


----------



## Lettrice (23 Aprile 2009)

Le pubblicita' qualche volta sono la parte migliore di un film


----------



## Fedifrago (26 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma se ne porto una al guinzaglio


Come il Mascetti con l'orso?


----------



## Minerva (27 Aprile 2009)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> Come il Mascetti con l'orso?


sì...ma perché lo dici con quella faccia?
e a questo proposito: mi sono sempre chiesta che cos'è il coso che gira:il povero diavolo
ha il braccino corto?
è una pipa?
e perché un cornino è più corto dell'altro?
(ti tocchi?)
io con gli emoticons ho un rapporto conflittuale


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Aprile 2009)

Minerva ha detto:


> sì...ma perché lo dici con quella faccia?
> e a questo proposito: mi sono sempre chiesta che cos'è il coso che gira:il povero diavolo
> ha il braccino corto?
> è una pipa?
> ...


 E' la codina del diavoletto!


----------

